# Where To Buy Ozite



## OVAL road RACER

WHERE CAN YOU BUY OZITE,IVE SEEN CRC OZITE,BUT WAS LOOKING FOR CARPET WHAREHOUSES THAT HAVE IT.I JUST WANT TO DO SOME COMPARING ON THE CARPETS ON A RANGE OF THINGS. THEN BUY SOME :thumbsup:


----------



## swtour

..as far as I know CRC is the exclusive source for the OZITE used for racing.

There are some other indoor/outdoor carpets guys have used....DuPont is one I believe available from places like HomeDepot, but not the same as the OZITE


----------



## RCMits

indoor/outdoor carpet works i hear ;-) its not ozite... 










its a bit more "hairy" if you catch my drift, but after a couple weeks, i hear it mats down quite nicely.


----------



## DIRTsportsman

*ozite*

If i was you i would just buy the crc stuff. our club got a deal on some stuff that was supposidly ozite but its not the racing type. Every race you pull your car off the track and theres hair from the carpet wound around everything on your car.


----------



## gezer2u

I think that "Ozite" is a name of a fiber. The carpet that CRC sale's is made of OZITE fibers but it different then other outdoor carpet. I have a throw rug that is made from Ozite and it is nothing like the carpet we run on. It looks and feels like bamboo.


----------



## SuperXRAY

Ozite racing carpet is sold in bulk rolls exclusively through CRC.

Our club has run on commercial low-pile carpet for years and it actually lasts longer, but is a little more squishable...so the pancar guys get kinda grumpy cuz their cars 'dance' around under heavy cornering, etc...but you should really run on what ya got, not complain about the track conditions. 

Most automotive interiors are made from Ozite-fiber carpet...but you will only find the bulk rolls from CRC. RCMits has a great pic there of what I'm speaking of...however, I have NEVER run on ANYTHING that has more fiber detachment (getting those hairy things on your car) than Ozite...it's just plain horrible, but it is the standard for indoor R/C racing.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C

Buy the stuff from crc, since its THE standard for carpet tracks that means if you go race on other tracks the only adjustments you'll need to make to your car will depend on the age and wear of that particular tracks carpet.( how old it is is not so much a factor as how saturated with traction compound its become)


----------

